# Michigan have any sockeye salmon



## Outdoorfan

Did some searching online an didn't find any info.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

No.


----------



## Wall I Chasr

Oh ! Yes Michigan does ! Meijers sells sockeye. Its in the canned fish section.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Outdoorfan

Crayfish Trapper said:


> No.


Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## Multispeciestamer

Yes Michigan has stocked Sockeye also known as Kokanee in the past.









http://nas.er.usgs.gov/queries/factsheet.aspx?SpeciesID=915

What this map does not show are the few small inland lakes in Michigan that have also recieved plants of Kokanee.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

Multispeciestamer said:


> Yes Michigan has stocked Sockeye also known as Kokanee in the past.
> 
> View attachment 24999
> 
> 
> http://nas.er.usgs.gov/queries/factsheet.aspx?SpeciesID=915
> 
> What this map does not show are the few small inland lakes in Michigan that have also recieved plants of Kokanee.


The DNR tried stocking those back in the 1960's and it was a failure. They are all long gone.


----------



## Multispeciestamer

Crayfish Trapper said:


> The DNR tried stocking those back in the 1960's and it was a failure. They are all long gone.


 I agree, hence why I said past. I highly doubt any are still around, but I cannot dismiss the posibility.


----------



## wartfroggy

Multispeciestamer said:


> I agree, hence why I said past. I highly doubt any are still around, but I cannot dismiss the posibility.


 The question was "DOES Michigan have any Sockeye Salmon?" It was not "Has Michigan ever attempted to plant them?". If the OP was asking about Grayling, would you say that we used to and could not dismiss the possibility, or would you say that we did at one time but no longer do? Or what if I asked you if we had any dinosaurs?


----------



## Supersport18

wartfroggy said:


> The question was "DOES Michigan have any Sockeye Salmon?" It was not "Has Michigan ever attempted to plant them?". If the OP was asking about Grayling, would you say that we used to and could not dismiss the possibility, or would you say that we did at one time but no longer do? Or what if I asked you if we had any dinosaurs?


We cannot dismiss the possibility!


----------



## Molson

Mich does not have soceye or red salmon (that I know of...) after a couple trips to Alaska this is what I learned and experienced...

Soceye are more of a krill feeder. I interpreted that as a small shrimp or invertibrae feeder as opposed to a fish or minnow feeder such as kings, silvers, dogs, etc.

Reproductive rivers in the map area shown for reds (soceye) are all rivers with a lake system within. e.g. not a drowned river mouth, but a lake that feeds the main river. The lake will have mutliple small streams that feed itself. I guess they pile into the lake and stage at these small creeks. This is just something I was told in AK.

Also, in AK, reds are looked at as a food fish as opposed to a sport fish by the locals. The locals dip them much like smelt on steroids. All hook and line fishing is bascially "lining". With this being said, I have "lined" them in the Kenai R and tributaries to the Copper river in AK. Lining or not, pound for pound, reds will provide one of the most acrobatic fights of any of the pacific salmon. 

They also are very lean meat fish... taste great fresh, not really fishy or typical Michigan king salmon flavor.

There are impoundments in the west where they do plant soceye. The fish do not necessarily reach the mature size and age of ocean run fish. And as a previous poster said, they are called Kokanee.


----------



## swampbuck

Multispeciestamer said:


> Yes Michigan has stocked Sockeye also known as Kokanee in the past.
> 
> View attachment 24999
> 
> 
> http://nas.er.usgs.gov/queries/factsheet.aspx?SpeciesID=915
> 
> What this map does not show are the few small inland lakes in Michigan that have also recieved plants of Kokanee.


 
Kokanee (pink salmon) did very well in Higgins Lake when they were planted here. And were very popular. fantastic eating fish.


----------



## Multispeciestamer

wartfroggy said:


> The question was "DOES Michigan have any Sockeye Salmon?" It was not "Has Michigan ever attempted to plant them?". If the OP was asking about Grayling, would you say that we used to and could not dismiss the possibility, or would you say that we did at one time but no longer do? Or what if I asked you if we had any dinosaurs?


 Grayling are still found in some private ponds in the state. Stocked fish, but they are still there none the less.


----------



## Multispeciestamer

swampbuck said:


> Kokanee (pink salmon) did very well in Higgins Lake when they were planted here. And were very popular. fantastic eating fish.


 Do not confuse the two, kokanee are not pink salmon. Two different species of fish. Kokanee are sockeye.


----------



## Gander Club

Maybe it's time to try again. I thought that they were an invertibrate eater. Maybe we could grt them to like the spiny water fleas!


----------



## wartfroggy

Multispeciestamer said:


> Grayling are still found in some private ponds in the state. Stocked fish, but they are still there none the less.


 There have been a few piranha caught in a few lakes in Michigan. I know someone that has some sharks in their aquarium. The zoo in GR has some exotic fish in it as well. Should we count all of them as being "found in Michigan", or should we just knock off the bullsheet and answer the questions honetly?


----------



## 2shooter

wartfroggy said:


> There have been a few piranha caught in a few lakes in Michigan. I know someone that has some sharks in their aquarium. The zoo in GR has some exotic fish in it as well. Should we count all of them as being "found in Michigan", or should we just knock off the bullsheet and answer the questions honetly?


Wow Dude. what crawled up your vent and died? bring something positive or stay off the post. seriously.


----------



## DoubleJay

wartfroggy said:


> The question was "DOES Michigan have any Sockeye Salmon?" It was not "Has Michigan ever attempted to plant them?". If the OP was asking about Grayling, would you say that we used to and could not dismiss the possibility, or would you say that we did at one time but no longer do? Or what if I asked you if we had any dinosaurs?


Actually, YES, we do have them. They're now called BIRDS.
Jay


----------



## bcbcmatt

When I lived in Washington State, we fished them and in my opinion they are the best eating of all salmon. They run every 4 years there, with small runs every year. Their DNR would adjust the season to the amount of fish going around the locks, but man it can be good. We would troll for them on lake Washington with bare red Gamakatsu hooks behind a dodger, so I do believe the krill thing


----------

